# Bootheel Retriever Club’s 2020 Spring Hunt Test CANCELED



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

Due to low entries, the Bootheel Retriever Club’s 2020 Spring Hunt Test has been canceled. Refunds will be provided of course. 

Contact with any questions: 

Donny Jenkins 573-614-2027
Ed Bickerstaff 573-748-0560


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

80 entries of a possible 100 and maybe 90% of them pros, very sad.


----------

